

Safari on iPad doesn't work with IP address? - Bystander

Has anyone else noticed that Safari does not work with a dotted-decimal ip address?
======
slater
Not quite sure what you mean with "dotted-decimal", but accessing my local
server at 192.168.etc works fine in Safari, both iPad and iPhone.

------
donohoe
Don't think so - can you provide an example?

